# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #14115 tritsako, Ν. Μάκρη

## tritsako

Ενημερώνω ότι ο νέος κόμβος 14115 (Ν. Μακρη) τέλος του μήνα θα είναι όλα έτοιμα και θα περιμένει για ΒΒLinks.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να στείλει pm.

----------


## klarabel

Επεκτεινόμαστε βλέπω,,,, Αντε με το καλό Κώστα και ο νέος "κόμπος" .. ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι! αλλά είμαι χαμηλά και δεν ξέρω από οπτική αν σε βλέπω! έχω δυνατότητα για αλλα 2 links! πήγαινε αν μπορείς στο wind σου και κάνε ότι είσαι πελάτης στο AP μου για να δω από που περνάει η νοητή γραμμή! αν έχεις εξοπλισμό στα 2,4ghz κάποια στιγμή θέλοντος καιρού μπορώ να κάνω και δοκιμή! έχω IF αλλά θέλω ακόμα καλώδιο, πιάτο και feeder, τα άλλα υπάρχουν! Αυτός είμαι εγώ : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12681 Το link που φαίνεται ότι έχεις στο wind ισχύει δλδ εννοώ το κάνατε στα 5ghz?

----------


## gfan

εχετε υπ΄οψιν σας κυριοι οτι μολις φτειαξει ο καιρος και μετα απο αυτο τον μηνα θα ερθω απο εκει να θεσω σε λειτουργια τον κομβο KANA (#18284) Ειναι συναδελφισα. ειναι νεοδμητο 2οροφο μονιμη κατοικια και σκεφτομαι 433 με 2 πανελ 19αρια και 1 πιατο 60-80.Ρευμα εχει, τηλ οχι (σκεφτομαι βιβα). καντε τις αναλογες προετοιμασιες και .......ερχομαι.
voip: 169000....γυριζει στο κινητο γιαυτο αστο λιγο παραπανω. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ αγαπητοι ΚΥΡΙΟΙ . OVER!!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ μέσα σε όλα είμαι gfan! αρκεί διάθεση να υπάρχει, να βλεπόμαστε κιόλας και όλα γίνονται!!!

----------


## tritsako

Ο κόμβος 14115 είναι έτοιμος και περιμένει το πρώτο BB link.

Το ap έχει SSID :"awmn-14115_ap-BBsearch" και το πίατο με A με SSID "awmn-14115-BBsearch" βλέπει πρός Σχινιά / Εύβοια.

Σε έναι πρώτο scan:

Σε Α δεν βλέπω τίποτα.
Σε 2.4 πιάνο το "FreeSpot xpitiki"

όποιος θέλει περιμένω pm.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ!!! αλλά λίγη υπομονη λογω προβλημάτων καιρού κτλ. Εχω στο RB433AH κάρτα CΜ9 και pigtail αλλά δεν έχω κεραία επάνω. Ενημέρωσε με αν μπορείς να σκανάρεις στα 2,4ghz που εχω μια yagi 13dbi για δοκιμές, γιατί δεν έχω πιάτο και feeder 5ghz διαθέσιμα. Είμαι αυτός : http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12681
κάνε τον κοπο να δηλωθείς πελάτης μου για να δουμε την νοητή ευθεία! αν κοιτάς προς Σχοινια πρέπει να με βλέπεις θεωρητικά δλδ. Αν είναι και έχεις στα 2,4ghz ενημερωσε με το weekend που θα παω (αν δεν βρέχει) να βαλω τερμα επάνω την yagi 2,4 να δουμε αν βλεπόμαστε!!! επίσης να το έχεις γυρισμένο σε AP!
Αυτή είναι η κεραία που έχω για δοκιμές :

----------


## Nikiforos

tritsako είμαι έτοιμος εγώ, δες εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36743, για δες αν με βλέπεις και μου λες, γιατί βλεπω αρκετά σπίτια προς τα εκεί.

----------


## tritsako

ok.

Θα το κοιταξω όταν παω από εκει και θα γυρίσω το ένα πιάτο με 2.4 feeder, κατα το τέλος του μήνα, αν και νομίζω ότι δεν θα σε βλέπω, τελικά. (η omni που έχω επάνω είναι 8db, ίσως δεν φτάνει μέχρι εκεί για να την δεις)

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι μπορεί γιατί εκπέμπει και παντοκατευθυντικά! εγώ up το εχω έτσι κι αλλιώς συνέχεια, όποτε θες κοίτα αν με βλέπεις και με ενημερώνεις!

----------


## alexandertm8

Άλλαξα την θέση του ιστού, τον σήκωσα και θα του βάλω αντηρίδες, θέλω να μου πεις πότε θα έρθεις από εδώ να δούμε τι γίνετε και από το σπίτι μου αλλά και από τον symbolo. οκ;

----------


## tritsako

> Άλλαξα την θέση του ιστού, τον σήκωσα και θα του βάλω αντηρίδες, θέλω να μου πεις πότε θα έρθεις από εδώ να δούμε τι γίνετε και από το σπίτι μου αλλά και από τον symbolo. οκ;


ok. Θα σε ενημερώσω. Μάλλον το άλλο Σάββατο.

----------


## alexandertm8

Δεν σε θέλει με τίποτα, βάλαμε τον ιστό στην αριστερή μεριά του κτηρίου και δεν σε είδα καθόλου. μόνο το ap που και που στο -90. Υπάρχει ένα μπαλκόνι ανάμεσα. 
Και έχει και χειρότερα, επειδή ανάμεσα στο το σπίτι μου και στο symbolo υπάρχουν 2 μεγάλα δέντρα, μεταφέραμε τον τελευταίο κόμβο στο σπίτι του κ. Νίκου (ο ιδιοκτήτης του symbolo) που είναι ένα στενό παρακάτω, μήπως και καταφέρουμε τίποτα από εκεί. Και εκεί υπάρχει το Λύκειο της Νέας Μάκρης που κόβει την θέα προς εσένα!

----------


## Nikiforos

τι καντεμιές είναι αυτές ρε σεις? Κώστα εσύ δεν βλέπεις κανέναν αλλον? έστω θεωρητικά? ούτε και τον masouras? κανονίστε και για καμία συνάντηση! αυτή την εβδομάδα τελείωνει η αδειά μου αλλά θα έρχομαι μετά την δουλειά, άρα κάθε απόγευμα θα είμαι εδώ, μέχρι και το επόμενο Σάββατο!

----------

